
CycleGAN: turn horses into zebras (Torch for image-to-image translation) - seycombi
https://github.com/junyanz/CycleGAN
======
brudgers
Recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14004329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14004329)

